# Buona Pasqua a tutti voi



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2020)

Anche se agli arresti domiciliari, anche se con sta melma che gira ovunque, auguro a tutti voi una serena Pasqua, magnate e bevete fino a scoppiare


----------



## Mou (12 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche se agli arresti domiciliari, anche se con sta melma che gira ovunque, auguro a tutti voi una serena Pasqua, magnate e bevete fino a scoppiare



Anche a te Ringhio, speriamo di avere presto buone notizie.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Aprile 2020)

Buona Pasqua a tutti,il mio pensiero va a quelle persone che se ne sono andate nel silenzio,nella solitudine e nell'indifferenza ed ai loro familiari che attoniti,oggi,avvertiranno ancor di più il vuoto intorno.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche se agli arresti domiciliari, anche se con sta melma che gira ovunque, auguro a tutti voi una serena Pasqua, magnate e bevete fino a scoppiare


Auguri di buona Pasqua a tutta la Community rossonera. Stringiamo i denti ragazzi!


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche se agli arresti domiciliari, anche se con sta melma che gira ovunque, auguro a tutti voi una serena Pasqua, magnate e bevete fino a scoppiare



Buona Pasqua a te e tutti gli amici del forum.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2020)

Buona Pasqua! Ache se non è la Pasqua che tutti immaginavamo...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2020)

Serena Pasqua a tutti voi!


----------



## UDG (12 Aprile 2020)

Tanti auguri di buona Pasqua a tutto il forum!


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2020)

Buona Pasqua raga!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2020)

Auguri di buona pasqua!


----------



## kekkopot (12 Aprile 2020)

Anche se con in queste condizioni particolari, auguro di passare una buona pasqua a tutti gli amici del forum


----------



## IlCigno (12 Aprile 2020)

Buona Pasqua a tutti


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche se agli arresti domiciliari, anche se con sta melma che gira ovunque, auguro a tutti voi una serena Pasqua, magnate e bevete fino a scoppiare



È una Pasqua singolare, che sicuramente rimarrà negli annali per via del periodo che ci sta coinvolgendo tutti in prima persona: proprio per questo motivo, l’augurio di quest’anno non può che essere speciale. Speriamo che il nostro problema principale torni a essere Calhanoglu!


----------



## 7vinte (12 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche se agli arresti domiciliari, anche se con sta melma che gira ovunque, auguro a tutti voi una serena Pasqua, magnate e bevete fino a scoppiare



Auguri di una Buona e Santa Pasqua a tutti


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Auguri di una Buona e Santa Pasqua a tutti



Un ideale abbraccio fratello in questo momento per te difficile.

P.S auguri anche all'amico [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION] che si è beccato il rosso e oggi non sarà tra noi. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ci appelliamo all'immunità pasquale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2020)

Per me è più una Via Crucis più che una Pasqua, per tanti motivi personali oltre il virus.
Ma ringrazio questo forum che mi permette di passare un po' di tempo in serenità, di divertirmi, a volte anche di sfogarmi.

Buona Pasqua a tutti e verranno tempi migliori in cui torneremo a parlare di calcio e a insultare/festeggiare i nostri beniamini! 

(Volevo dire "torneremo ad alzare coppe" ma ho evitato, va bene essere speranzosi ma non troppo sciocchi )


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2020)

[/url]/IMG]

Buon pranzo


----------



## Mika (12 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche se agli arresti domiciliari, anche se con sta melma che gira ovunque, auguro a tutti voi una serena Pasqua, magnate e bevete fino a scoppiare



Anche a te


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Buon pranzo



Non so perchè ma non esce la foto della grigliata


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2020)

buona Pasqua a tutti !


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me è più una Via Crucis più che una Pasqua, per tanti motivi personali oltre il virus.
> Ma ringrazio questo forum che mi permette di passare un po' di tempo in serenità, di divertirmi, a volte anche di sfogarmi.
> 
> Buona Pasqua a tutti e verranno tempi migliori in cui torneremo a parlare di calcio e a insultare/festeggiare i nostri beniamini!
> ...



Possiamo darvi solo parole, al fratello [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] e all'amico [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION] , non valgono molto ma vi auguriamo di superare questo periodo , che almeno oggi possa essere una giornata serena, ve lo auguro di tutto cuore


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un ideale abbraccio fratello in questo momento per te difficile.
> 
> P.S auguri anche all'amico [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION] che si è beccato il rosso e oggi non sarà tra noi. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ci appelliamo all'immunità pasquale



Che cosa ha fatto il nostro amico hakaishin? Mi auguro torni il prima possibile tra noi: è un piacere discuterci insieme - gli manca solo l’ultimo step, la conversione alla fede definitiva: il Milan!


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Che cosa ha fatto il nostro amico hakaishin? Mi auguro torni il prima possibile tra noi: è un piacere discuterci insieme - gli manca solo l’ultimo step, la conversione alla fede definitiva: il Milan!


Sarebbe un fratello perfetto se non avesse il germe bianconero in se, ad ogni modo auguro una serena pasqua anche a lui, sicuro tornerà entro 7 giorni


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un fratello perfetto se non avesse il germe bianconero in se, ad ogni modo auguro una serena pasqua anche a lui, sicuro tornerà entro 7 giorni



Bravo: confidiamo che presto diventi uno di noi! Dovremmo sviluppare un vaccino anche per il virus-Juve 
Mi unisco al tuo augurio e se ci sta leggendo ora gli auguro di trascorrere una serena Pasqua!


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Che cosa ha fatto il nostro amico hakaishin? Mi auguro torni il prima possibile tra noi: è un piacere discuterci insieme - gli manca solo l’ultimo step, la conversione alla fede definitiva: il Milan!



Diciamo che è un pò fumantino e non le manda a dire 
Non lo so di preciso, mi sono accorto stamattina in una discussione che è stato bannato e avevo chiesto la grazia pasquale per lui.
Ma niente, il nostro amministratore è incorruttibile.
Si, in gamba [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION], gli manca solo la conversione e poi sarà uno dei nostri.
Chissà, magari dopo una lunga notte, in questa magica giornata di pasqua, anche lui potrà evolversi.
Un hakaishin ''in fieri'', visto che è amante , come te d'altronde, della letteratura, gli regalo questo parallelismo 'renziano', dove non mi riferisco al renzi della politica ma al Renzo dei promessi sposi.
Matteo semmai sarà simile allo sciagurato Egidio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Aprile 2020)

Buona Pasqua ragazzi!!


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Che cosa ha fatto il nostro amico hakaishin? Mi auguro torni il prima possibile tra noi: è un piacere discuterci insieme - gli manca solo l’ultimo step, la conversione alla fede definitiva: il Milan!



Ma è sparito?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è un pò fumantino e non le manda a dire
> Non lo so di preciso, mi sono accorto stamattina in una discussione che è stato bannato e avevo chiesto la grazia pasquale per lui.
> Ma niente, il nostro amministratore è incorruttibile.
> Si, in gamba [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION], gli manca solo la conversione e poi sarà uno dei nostri.
> ...



Gli manca l’ultimo step per essere completo: il seme della luce milanista starà germogliando in lui e lo allontanerà dal buio bianconero. Noi siamo pronti ad accoglierlo a braccia aperte!



Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma è sparito?



Da quel che ho visto, è stato bannato ma non so per quale motivo.


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Gli manca l’ultimo step per essere completo: il seme della luce milanista starà germogliando in lui e lo allontanerà dal buio bianconero. Noi siamo pronti ad accoglierlo a braccia aperte!
> 
> 
> 
> Da quel che ho visto, è stato bannato ma non so per quale motivo.



Mi spiace, spero torni presto, è l'unico gobbo che amiamo.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Aprile 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Che cosa ha fatto il nostro amico hakaishin? Mi auguro torni il prima possibile tra noi: è un piacere discuterci insieme - gli manca solo l’ultimo step, la conversione alla fede definitiva: il Milan!





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è un pò fumantino e non le manda a dire
> Non lo so di preciso, mi sono accorto stamattina in una discussione che è stato bannato e avevo chiesto la grazia pasquale per lui.
> Ma niente, il nostro amministratore è incorruttibile.
> Si, in gamba [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION], gli manca solo la conversione e poi sarà uno dei nostri.
> ...





Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, spero torni presto, è l'unico gobbo che amiamo.



Ci ho già provato in maniera esplicita e suadente, ma non cambierà fede. E rimarrei deluso, onestamente, la fede non si cambia così. Apprezziamolo come persona e non come tifoso.

E poi per cosa, per venire a tifare Gazidis? Andrà già bene se parecchi milanisti non cambiano la loro di fede, visto come siamo messi.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi spiace perché il forum poteva tenergli compagnia come fa con quasi tutti noi (anzi direi tutti), soprattutto per lui che era stressatissimo e attivamente provato da tutto questo ambaradam pandemico.


 [MENTION=3192]Raryof[/MENTION]
Anche a me dispiace. Forse ha esagerato in qualche post ed è stato bannato. Ma è una persona intelligente, vedrai che saprà sicuramente supplire al periodo di esilio con qualche altra distrazione (non mi dire che non sta in qualche forum juventino, sarebbe da processare dai suoi compagni per "alto tradimento").


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ci ho già provato in maniera esplicita e suadente, ma non cambierà fede. E rimarrei deluso, onestamente, la fede non si cambia così. Apprezziamolo come persona e non come tifoso.
> 
> E poi per cosa, per venire a tifare Gazidis? Andrà già bene se parecchi milanisti non cambiano la loro di fede, visto come siamo messi.



Mi spiace perché il forum poteva tenergli compagnia come fa con quasi tutti noi (anzi direi tutti), soprattutto per lui che era stressatissimo e attivamente provato da tutto questo ambaradam pandemico.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ci ho già provato in maniera esplicita e suadente, ma non cambierà fede. E rimarrei deluso, onestamente, la fede non si cambia così. Apprezziamolo come persona e non come tifoso.
> 
> E poi per cosa, per venire a tifare Gazidis? Andrà già bene se parecchi milanisti non cambiano la loro di fede, visto come siamo messi.



Il mio apprezzamento per hakaishin come persona non è minimamente in dubbio: mi piace molto discutere con lui, vuoi per la cultura che ha vuoi per il modo con cui si è sempre posto. È singolare che abbia conosciuto una persona come lui, con i miei stessi interessi e inclinazione extracalcistiche proprio in un forum dedicato al Milan. Poi questo forum in particolare è un’istituzione: personalmente parlando, mi aiuta e non poco a stemperare la tensione discutere con tutti voi degli argomenti più disparati.


----------



## cris (12 Aprile 2020)

Grazie [MENTION=5220]Ringhio8[/MENTION], e auguri a tutti voi!

Ho seguito il tuo saggio consiglio di "magnà e beve" come un maiale, ora non sono in grado di cenare infatti


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Grazie [MENTION=5220]Ringhio8[/MENTION], e auguri a tutti voi!
> 
> Ho seguito il tuo saggio consiglio di "magnà e beve" come un maiale, ora non sono in grado di cenare infatti



Siamo in 2 fratello, ho divorato un ecosistema a pranzo, bevuto il Piave ed ora non mi entra più neanche un pistacchio  fa piacere che ti sia divertito oggi, una giornata diversa dal solito stress, dalla solita preoccupazione, una giornata dedicata a "noi" stessi... spero sia stato lo stesso per tutti gli altri utenti, una distrazione ci serve


----------



## __king george__ (12 Aprile 2020)

buona pasqua anche a voi..anche se ormai faccio prima a dire buona pasquetta…

che poi buona mi sembra un parolone ma insomma…


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> buona pasqua anche a voi..anche se ormai faccio prima a dire buona pasquetta…
> 
> che poi buona mi sembra un parolone ma insomma…



Basta sia serena in famiglia, l'augurio basta e avanza come pensiero  spero sia stata una giornata serena per te e la tua famiglia


----------

